# Carbon Fiber



## jttheclockman (Sep 3, 2022)

Thought I would ask this question in the blank making forum. I bought some white carbon fiber awhile ago and was thinking, has anyone tried dying this stuff in different colors and if you did what dyes did you use and was it successful?  If you have photos I would like to see. I am shooting for the Ukranian blue and yellow colors in particular. Thanks in advance.


----------

